# Bean Feed Menu



## sabbah (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm doing a bean feed for 400 and looking for menu suggestions.

I want to keep it basic and cheap. So, hot dogs, brats, coleslaw, and baked beans are my original ideas. 

Thought I'd throw it out. And see what others thought.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's a bean feed?


----------



## sabbah (Jun 2, 2009)

A fund raising event with basic food.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

who's the target audience? price of ticket? amount you get? equipment/staff provided?

what time of year? location?

So many things go into planning a menu.


----------



## sabbah (Jun 2, 2009)

This thursday, 400 people, state politicians, donations, no staff, event hall, I get an open check book with the string that I do it cheap. The idea is to make money for the party and get people to come for the food.

It's a bean feed, damn it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sabbah said:


> ...It's a bean feed, damn it.


Then I would presume you'd serve beans as the main?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So sorry Sabbah....bean feed is not a term I've ever heard before. 

Caterers book months if not sometimes a year+ out....

Offsite events can be at a center with a total maxed out kitchen or in an open field with NOTHING....playing the menu accordingly matters....knowing the amount of staff to provide food/service defines a menu....budget is pretty much # 1 consideration.....

You could have been providing food for cubscouts or vegan group...

You may be from the South where jambayla is the fundraiser staple, or from the midwest where pork steaks or brats are the go to dish, or west coast which would be heavy on veg.....

So politicians....well hotdogs, brats, cole slaw & baked beans seems like a winner.

Low cost "higher end" would be risotto, filled pasta dishes, Mediterranean or SE Asian.  But whatever you're comfortable making makes more sense than going out on a limb with 400 guests.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since it is politicians , all they deserve is beans. Never heard of the term bean feed we called it Free Bee


----------



## macgregor (Oct 21, 2010)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Since it is politicians , all they deserve is beans.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Even before they eat, thats a group thats full of hot air.


----------

